# KOKO My New Chocolate Skunk!!!!



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

First pics of my new skunk (excuse the pile of washing and chewed carrot on the floor). 

Emmaj named her Koko which means chocolate in a language Emmaj can't remember :lol2:

Suits her me thinks :no1:

Here she is, Bear's new girl:


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh she's lovely. Not jealous in the slightest... blooming other half. Just had a quick nosey on babynames.com n it says


*The meaning of the name Koko is * Stork
*The origin of the name Koko is *Japanese
*Notes:* Also a Native American (Blackfoot) name meaning "Night"


Just one site though theres probably a few differenet meanings


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

wow stunning: victory:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i want :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KoKo means chocolate in another language i found it the other day while helping faith out with names 

will see if i can find the pm and the language 



she is gorgas too caz :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Oh she's lovely. Not jealous in the slightest... blooming other half. Just had a quick nosey on babynames.com n it says
> 
> 
> *The meaning of the name Koko is *Stork
> ...


 
oh wow cool! well they are native americans I guess so the blackfoot meaning is pretty fitting too huh.

She is so amazing! Really settling well already... Was very stampy at first but now she has chilled out :flrt:

See how she goes and I might introduce her to Bear at the weekend.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Found it !!! 

Koko means chocolate in hawiian 

i always use hawiian or inuit names when look for names for mine :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> KoKo means chocolate in another language i found it the other day while helping faith out with names
> 
> will see if i can find the pm and the language
> 
> ...


Fanks. She is aint she?

You should start a naming service lol

Just think, you saved the poor thing from getting called BooBoo as I already have Yogi Bear :lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

mmmmm chocolate!.. Nice one matey she's gorge!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOL caz im sure she will thank me for that :lol2::lol2:



right have to do the school run will catch ya laters on : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Found it !!!
> 
> Koko means chocolate in hawiian
> 
> i always use hawiian or inuit names when look for names for mine :2thumb:


 

arrr maaaan ... if she had settled in and was up for being mauled around I would SOOO have posted a pic of her in an hawaiian grass skirt 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Aww, she's so gorgeous.:flrt: 
I would love a skunk but the OH says no :whip:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

All these darned OHs:bash:

Tell them to swing! lol Glad my hubby is as big an animal nut as me :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> mmmmm chocolate!.. Nice one matey she's gorge!!!!


 
So glad you are taking the other one too!!!!!!! 

smileees all round :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> All these darned OHs:bash:
> 
> Tell them to swing! lol Glad my hubby is as big an animal nut as me :no1:


 I can't moan too much about him as he has just let me get an African Pygmy hedgehog :flrt:
I'll have to work on him about a skunk though :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Bailey_Dragon said:


> I can't moan too much about him as he has just let me get an African Pygmy hedgehog :flrt:
> I'll have to work on him about a skunk though :lol2:


 
Gorgeous APH too :no1:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> So glad you are taking the other one too!!!!!!!
> 
> smileees all round :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


 She's gonna be Rains to deal with hehehe I'm happy to have indie. I may even not bother going for a lavender if i see one


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> I may even not bother going for a lavender if i see one


 
:shock:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :shock:


 What? i'm happy with my Indie :flrt:hehehe


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> What? i'm happy with my Indie :flrt:hehehe


 
So you should be he is amazing. I'll never forget his little face when he met you :flrt:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

You said he looked up adoringly.. How can you tell? It was dark! we were in a motorway services at midnight in the furthest corner from the building dealing in skunk! 

that would have been fun to explain to the police! lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> You said he looked up adoringly.. How can you tell? we were in a motorway services at midnight in the furthest corner from the building dealing in skunk!
> 
> that would have been fun to explain to the police! lol


 
:lol2: I would've blamed Ken :whistling2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL. I'd blame Rain. Who in turn would blame Moshpitviper!  its him that got Rain into skunks!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Another beautiful skunk for me to meet when I come for my Ben! 

Will she and bear make tri-coloured babies :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Another beautiful skunk for me to meet when I come for my Ben!
> 
> Will she and bear make tri-coloured babies :lol2:


 
You want a black Emins pouchie and now you want me to make a multicoloured skunk?! :shock:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Awww she's a lovely looking Skunk Pouchie. :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Awww she's a lovely looking Skunk Pouchie. :2thumb:


 
Thanks : victory:

Just gave her a bath! It was great fun. Think she really enjoyed it!

Was stood by Bear who was in his cage and she grabbed his cage and wouldnt let go so I stuck her in it... and they love each other! :flrt:

For now... :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: I would've blamed Ken :whistling2:


OI!!! I resemble that remark :Na_Na_Na_Na:

OK OK so explaining our activities would have been fun :whistling2::lol2:

BTW, Koko is verrrrrryy purrrrrrrrddddddddddyyyy & Nizhi says "Can Koko come out to play soon?" :flrt:

I am not sure I am happy being left in the singles club now.....single skunk that is :lol2: might just have to start saving to find Nizhi a playpal :flrt: I cant wait to tell my family what I want for Xmas when they ask :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Enjoy having ONE skunk while you can Ken!!!

I have a feeling you will be spoilt for choice for babies next season :flrt:

We have all got the skunk bug! I think I am keeping any of KoKo's babies for myself :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And oh hey yeah! Play date. Reiyuu n Rain are coming over here next weekend I think. Shall I keep you posted? Maybe you could bring Nizhi?

Bear & Koko are sharing their tea nicely. carrots, chick peas, sweetcorn, broccoli, chicken, yoghurt and ferret kibble.

Koko has nibbled the ferret kibble as suspected but is having a real good go at carrots! Bear is stuffing the lot. What a gentleman:whip:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Very quick intro then :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Very quick intro then :flrt:


Amazing so far. It's like she has been here forever. 

I planned to introduce them about Sunday but when I was stood next to Bear with her they just clambered to get to each other!

It must be love :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!:flrt: Got my name down for 1 next year  Can't wait. All these pics are making me want to go out and get one now! If the OH had her way, she'd have 1,2,3 NOW NOW NOW!!!:bash:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Gorgeous!:flrt: Got my name down for 1 next year  Can't wait. All these pics are making me want to go out and get one now! If the OH had her way, she'd have 1,2,3 NOW NOW NOW!!!:bash:


 
:lol2: They are highly addictive. I would love to see how many people have 'just one' next season :whistling2: heehee


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Enjoy having ONE skunk while you can Ken!!!
> 
> I have a feeling you will be spoilt for choice for babies next season :flrt:
> 
> ...


yes please, keep me posted......

Nizhi is currently fending off advances from Dill Dane :lol2::lol2: & she is winning as Dill keeps running back to Daddy for protection against the smelly skunk :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

booootiful caz, looks like our next skunk is gunna be a chocolate cos ditta now likes them after seein yours, she didnt like them before lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> booootiful caz, looks like our next skunk is gunna be a chocolate cos ditta now likes them after seein yours, she didnt like them before lol


 
OH NO another 2 skunk family :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

To be honest, you can't beat the black and whites. 

I thought my favourite was chocolate and they are beautiful but they are definitely a second skunk! Your first skunk HAS to be a 'proper' one. 

I am not crazy about albino animals but I love bino skunks. Again, people say they don't look like skunks but I think they are sweet :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

shes gourjous, i love chocs, she looks really healthy and bright too!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> shes gourjous, i love chocs, she looks really healthy and bright too!!


 
Thanks yeah she is a confident little girl. She does not look as healthy next to Bear but she is following his lead.

She pinched the broccoli and claimed it for her own but Bear scoffed two helpings of meat and yoghurt so I will feed them separately tonight so I can see what she will try.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

my god i actualyl want one now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

lilo, everyone does! but i dont see how you couldnt to be honest!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

pretty girly pouchie 

(and no.. once you have one.. you end up with 2... then 3... its a sort of never ending thing from then on.. _says she with 9_ )

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She is lovely and I really like her name :2thumb:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!

I was meant to be meeting Ken's new baby at the weekend but I cancelled my trip as I was exhausted, possibly re-arranging my Brum visits for next weekend.

Snuggles is flat on next to me on the sofa, partly why I'm not yet in bed. He's just too cute to leave and Jeff (another pesky OH) won't let me bring him to bed with us.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

MrsP said:


> She is gorgeous!!
> 
> I was meant to be meeting Ken's new baby at the weekend but I cancelled my trip as I was exhausted, possibly re-arranging my Brum visits for next weekend.
> 
> Snuggles is flat on next to me on the sofa, partly why I'm not yet in bed. He's just too cute to leave and Jeff (another pesky OH) won't let me bring him to bed with us.


Well... if you are thinking of going to Kens at the weekend, Ken was thinking of coming to mine so why don't you both come to mine?

Reiyuu & Rain are also coming to collect rabbits, Cat & Ditta are coming to collect degus and Elliottreed may be coming for some mice this week. 

We could have a right little rfuk skunkfest :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

SOunds like a heavenly weekend to me :2thumb:

It would be my second weekend in a row meeting fellow critter lovers - just spent all day yesterday (Sunday) at the largest parrot show in the UK meeting parroty pals & some new faces too : victory::no1: also managed to sell a few too :whistling2:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

shes stunning


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Well... if you are thinking of going to Kens at the weekend, Ken was thinking of coming to mine so why don't you both come to mine?
> 
> Reiyuu & Rain are also coming to collect rabbits, Cat & Ditta are coming to collect degus and Elliottreed may be coming for some mice this week.
> 
> We could have a right little rfuk skunkfest :lol2:


That sounds like a plan!! I'd have to bring Mr Snuggles with me in that case!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

MrsP said:


> I'd have to bring Mr Snuggles with me in that case!


 
You sure will!!! :no1:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Well the girls I stay with in Brum love Mr Snuggles, so they'll be delighted if I bring him again. He's been a bit of a hit there, scampering around and getting into their beds and wardrobes.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Well... if you are thinking of going to Kens at the weekend, Ken was thinking of coming to mine so why don't you both come to mine?
> 
> Reiyuu & Rain are also coming to collect rabbits, Cat & Ditta are coming to collect degus and Elliottreed may be coming for some mice this week.
> 
> We could have a right little rfuk skunkfest :lol2:


 

darn you being so far away woman 

hmmm wonder if cat an ditta fancy picking me up an i can come too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> darn you being so far away woman
> 
> hmmm wonder if cat an ditta fancy picking me up an i can come too :lol2::lol2:


 
yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!!!!! get an aeroplane or somethin :lol2:

lol cat & ditta werent comin til i thought i was texting cat and i wasnt and i actually sold degus to vikki off here but i thought i was talking to cat so i asked cat if she could come at 12 sunday and she said is that an invite? and i said yeah you comin for degus she said i dont want degus and i said oops thought it was you so who wants degus? pmsl

so thats *reiyuu* and *rain* coming for rabbits, *VIKKI* coming for degus, *elliottreed* coming for mice, *ken* coming to meet bear & koko, *mrsp* coming to see ken and bring mr snuggles, *cat* and *ditta* coming because i'm a plank and *emmaj *coming to make the roll ups:no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

... and someone bring a partridge... I have a pear tree :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL it all depends if cat an ditta will be able to come pick me up haha if not then not a chance of me getting there :lol2:


your gonna have to be really nice to cat an ditta now caz as am i :lol2:


----------

